# Beautiful Golden Ret. Male at Ohio Kill Shelter



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is beautiful!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She's gorgeous! Only $17, wow! I'll bet she's worth a million bucks as a wonderful friend to her future owner.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope she finds help!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I see she's now shown as Adoption Pending - fingers crossed that it goes through :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God Bless Golden Rets. in Need*

*God Bless (GRIN)< Golden Rets. in Need!!*

I emld. all four of the Golden Ret. Rescues in OHIO and Cindy Laws from Golden Rets. in Need (GRIN) said they are picking up the beautiful girl tomorrow!!!!


----------

